# Winter Ballbuster - Box Hill



## Mr Nibbs (28 Jun 2014)

Hello all,

I've entered my first duathlon which will be the Winter Ballbuster at Box Hill (8m run, 24m bike, 8m run).

I've done a fair few half marathons but this will be my first venture onto a road bike!!

I'd be grateful for any advice re: clothing. A bit confused with all the tri suits/shorts/tops advice that I've seen online. And also, would I need a race belt?

And finally (sorry), I've read that the Ballbuster doesn't have mile markers along the route. Can anyone confirm?

TIA


----------



## oldroadman (10 Jul 2014)

Be better asking in the duathlon section?


----------

